# Anterior Placenta - Back to back birth?



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi there - i have a concern about my impending labour im hoping you can help me with!

I have been told i have an Anterior Placenta and that there is a higher risk of a back to back birth, something i have read up on and have decided i would like to avoid at all costs!! would my midwife (whom sadly due to shortages i have only seen twice during pregnancy) be able to tell if my baby is ROA or LOA? she has mentioned on my last visit that the baby's back is down my right side and the head is down (although i constantly feel kicks from my pelvis region?) - would this be ROA?

if the baby is in the back to back position would there be excercises i can do to correct this position?

many thanks for your help 
Macca x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, the best thing you can do to prevent 'OP' positions (back to back) is to get a gym ball and use that to sit on, not only will it be comfier than the sofa but it also prevents you from slouching and causing the baby's weight to go towards your back and ending up OP.

Also at any point, if you don't have company, being on your hands and knees brings the baby's weight forwards.

Sometimes mums can do everything and anything to help put the baby in the 'OA' position but there is nothing that can persuade the baby to turn. Swimming will be good too!

Take care x


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Many thanks Oink - will be watching TV mostly on my yoga ball and on all fours tonight then!

thanks again
mxx


----------

